
Tor: The second generation onion router – annotated version - joaobatalha
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/tor-the-second-generation-onion-router
======
kodablah
I am looking forward to Hornet[0]. The authors haven't put a PoC out yet. It
is described decently in a recent mailing list post[1] (and impl[2]) on a
BitCoin decentralizing project. A quality project might take the speed of the
Hornet protocol, the tor hidden services approach, remove the exit node
concept, make everyone a relay, and incentivize bandwidth sharing.

0 -
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.05724v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.05724v1.pdf)
1 - [http://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/lightning-
dev/201...](http://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/lightning-
dev/2015-December/000384.html) 2 -
[https://github.com/LightningNetwork/lightning-
onion](https://github.com/LightningNetwork/lightning-onion)

~~~
jpgauthier
Sadly, I don't think we will witness a working implementation of Hornet
anytime soon. Hornet was designed to be implemented at the core Internet
infrastructure in order to operate at the network level. It is practically
-impossible- to achieve this level of migration (remember IPv6). Moreover, it
requires the deployment of a PKI on an unprecedented scale, which may or may
not be secure. However, it's true that some ideas might be extracted and used
in other future projects.

------
bcook
Messed up text formatting on Chrome for Android (CyanogenMod 13).

[http://i.imgur.com/2Mcv5a5.png](http://i.imgur.com/2Mcv5a5.png)

~~~
aluhut
Same on FF44.

Nice intended but in the end very annoying reader.

------
maerF0x0
PDF link: [https://svn.torproject.org/svn/projects/design-paper/tor-
des...](https://svn.torproject.org/svn/projects/design-paper/tor-design.pdf)

------
satyajeet23
The Onion routing protocol is not as anonymous as you think it is. Whoever
controls the exit nodes is the one who controls the traffic.

~~~
nickik
Wrong. The exit-node might control the traffic but that does not know where
you came from. You need to watch the connection into the torrnetwork as well.

When you connect to https its pretty hard and risky for the exit node. If the
user uses https with pinning its even harder and more risky.

The Tor Network is not perfect, nothing is in this space. So you need to make
a more detailed analysis then yours to evaluate it.

